# how do you hit a kinked rail?



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

ya how do you hit a kinked rail. ones that look like an ollie onto a down rail to flat to down. for starters, how do you even get onto one (im a regular snowboarder) and when your on one, how do you i guess "take" the first kink. ive never tried one yet but i want to this weekend.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

try one that goes up/flat/down first... it got me used to switching from one slope to another... then just imagine you're going over a little roller, cept with a harder edge for the down part. The up/flat also helps you get used to an ollie on.

Most important thing is to just go for it, stay balanced and DON"T TRY TO TURN once you're on the rail, 'cuz your left/right tradjectory is locked.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What do you mean how do you get onto one? If you mean one on the street with no hill for speed, people use a bungee rope to propel themselves. Once you have speed from a bungee or a hill you just ollie onto it.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

pretty sure he just wants to know how to not catch his nose on the up kink and bust his face open.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> pretty sure he just wants to know how to not catch his nose on the up kink and bust his face open.


Failure pics are mandatory. "This you gotta see" moment for all time. 

Not saying you will fail, but without finding a small kink to practice on it sounds like you're asking for pain. Lots of pain. How's the surrounding layout? Do you have plenty of room and snow to bail into?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

watch this vid by lucas magoon and learn absolutely nothing:
YouTube - Trick Tip With Lucas Magoon
(just watch it for the slowmo to visualize)


the real key is staying perpendicular with the rail at all times, so in a kinked rail like in the vid above you have to adjust that right angle of your body to the rail 3 times, since you have a down, flat, down


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> pretty sure he just wants to know how to not catch his nose on the up kink and bust his face open.


yep, this ^ i have 2 up flat down rails here(blue mt) but there kinda big and and i never tried them yet. ive done flat down rails, but like blind said, im scared to just ram my nose into the rail and eat it.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd suggest a pair of shin guards too, saved me twice after busting my shin open on a simple flat down box.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

the only way you're gonna learn is if you try. know what you are going to do before you hit it.....your takeoff, your landing, your balance, everything..then visualize yourself doing it and chances are you wont eat shit. kink rails take a little time to get comfortable on but they are super fun


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

biggest thing with kinkds is traversing your weight and where you are leaning. also pump your legs when you hit the kinks or you will get thrown hard


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Most kinks in parks you can kinda just relax your legs then you will naturally absorb the kink. Hardest thing for me when learning kinks is keeping my balance on the rail after the first down flat.. staying on the last down is tough. Biggest thing about staying on the rail is your approach, depending on what trick your doing you should be coming at the rail from the side, flat based and about a foot and a half away from the rail. Commit to the rail, if you have experience in the park you will most likely just come off the rail too early and ride away. Just keeping hiking the feature until you get it down.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I assume it's best to learn a kink 50/50 first??? especially since I can't boardslide yet.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

board sliding a kinked rail is more than twice as hard as a 50/50


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

i can board slide and 50-50 a rail with out even thinking, just im naturally used to riding off a rail in like 3sec so a longer rail should be a challenge but fun. thanks.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

slyder said:


> I assume it's best to learn a kink 50/50 first??? especially since I can't boardslide yet.


Umm.. if you can't boardslide yet I would learn to do that before trying anything on a kink.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

SkylineGTR said:


> Umm.. if you can't boardslide yet I would learn to do that before trying anything on a kink.


no i can, slyder cant


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

SkylineGTR said:


> Umm.. if you can't boardslide yet I would learn to do that before trying anything on a kink.


Why?? 
I can ride a whale tail and it has changing directions. Smoother than a kink but similar in keeping board perpendicular to the feature.
Any tips on learning a kink are appreciated


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll take a pic tomorrow of our kinked rail.. and yes we only have one at our garbo park.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

hey at blue mt we only have 2 kinked rails. one lower kink, but its a hand rail, and one higher kink, but its a thick rail. idk what its called, a funbox rail or sumthing? anyway im going tomarrow so help would be appriciated now! lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going today and am determined to hit it. Been studying my SA videos so I will let you know how it goes


----------

